# Why Does Google Duplicate Contacts?



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Whenever I install a new rom and let google restore my contacts I get 3 copies of every one then have to wait to link them. I don't tweet nor do I use facebook. Why does google always download multiple copies of my contacts?


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Mine has done this on multiple occasions. Login to your Google account on the computer and change your contacts there. Then make sure for all future contacts save to gmail. Don't save to phone.

The issue is that you have saved contacts to the phone and to Google so both set get loaded, then Google will again save the contacts to Google causing duplicates.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, this won't happen if you only save them to gmail. Save them anywhere else and all bets are off.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

I suspecting the same as the others. It shouldn't do it this way unless you have something mis-configured.


----------



## H4zyBuddha (Jul 29, 2011)

Mine got so bad with duplicates that I was over 1500 contacts, when I only have 120. It's easy to clean up though, just go into your gmail. Make a new backup once you clean it all up and you will be set. Save all future contacts to Google account and all is good

Sent from a smoke filled room


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

sk8 said:


> Mine has done this on multiple occasions. Login to your Google account on the computer and change your contacts there. Then make sure for all future contacts save to gmail. Don't save to phone.
> 
> The issue is that you have saved contacts to the phone and to Google so both set get loaded, then Google will again save the contacts to Google causing duplicates.


What setting to I select in which menu of what app to select save to google instead of save to phone?


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

recDNA said:


> What setting to I select in which menu of what app to select save to google instead of save to phone?


After cleaning up your contacts in Google, when ever you add a new contact it will ask you where you'd like to save your contacts, gmail or sync to phone only. Choose gmail from there on out.

Issues will also arise if you export your contacts to save as a .vcf the phone will automatically search for. Vcf files on /sdcard.


----------

